# For Coco and Kylekat (and anyone else who wants to meet up in Hampshire!)



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

So, let's plan a Hampshire girls mini get together whilst we wait for the next big get together in September. 

Bit short notice but I can do next Sunday (15th June), or the weekend after - 21st or 22nd June. Do any of these dates work for you?
I was thinking pub lunch and walk by the sea down at your place Ju? (unless it's pouring with rain of course in which case just the pub....!) 

Let me know if you fancy it and are free,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I fancy a walk on the beach and an ice cream!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dottie - if you fancy a walk on the beach and icecream then you and I can meet during the day for that, then meet up with Coco later in the day...

Currently aiming for Sat 21st or Sun 22nd June if that suits all...

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls - either sat 21st or sun 22nd suits me fine - prob sat a little better for me. I am happy to meet daytime or evening for a meal - also happy to meet near Coco's as its only a half hour drive from mine

Thanks for suggesting this Laura

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Be lovely to see you Rose - don't think we've 'met' properly before!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

That works for me Laura..

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Shall we say Sat 21st? Coco - does that work for you? 

We can either meet in the pm/eve at your house, or if you can get a babysitter and would prefer it, then we can head to a local pub in your area?

Dottie (and anyone else who fancies it if the weather is nice) - we can meet mid morning for seaside stroll - can sort out logistics nearer the time

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi rose - I am still around next weekend and I think Laura is too - we just need to decide on a day and a venue - you are more than welcome to come down this way - there are some nice beaches not too far from me - can't guarentee the weather tho!!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent Rose - by the time you've got back on thurs, hopefully we'll have decided where and when we are going to meet!!

Look forward to it

katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Just been round at Dottie's for a cup of tea and we were chatting about next weekend

Saturday would be best if that's OK with everyone else? We were thinking of meeting in the morning (not too early - say 11am?) - going for a walk by the sea (assuming it's not pouring with rain of course), spot of lunch somewhere etc. 

Then those who want to hang around 'down South' could go out for bite to eat with Ju in the evening, and those who need to get back to London can do so...

How does that sound? Katie - where's the best place near-ish you for nice walk by the water and a cafe/pub for lunch - any thoughts? I might drive down to yours and meet you there, could leave my car there perhaps? Let me know if that suits/PM me your address and I'll figure out how to get there

Looking forward to it
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey Laura - that sounds fine to me - I am free all day sat. The best place near me for a walk on the beach is probably Lee on Solent - its nice there - a shingle beach but has ice cream shops etc. There are loads of pubs for lunch round there too. Or alternatively nearer to coco would be leap beach or calshot beach - both within a half hour drive of southampton and then only another 20 mins or so onto Lymington, 

Looking forward to it

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool, any of those fine by me

Shall I come to your house and we'll go from there to start with?

Dottie/Rose - what's easiest for you? Shall we name a beach/place to meet at around 11am - would that suit?

Meantime I'll PM/email Coco (keep forgetting to call her that!) and see what time she wants to meet near her place...

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent Coco - look forward to it! I'll bring my trainers so I can run around with little G!

If you are feeling up to it, we can go for dinner in Lymington in the eve or if not, then me and the girls can come back this way for a bite to eat, 

Laura - will PM you my address and some directions soon, 

Lots of love

Katie

PS - think Lepe beach would be best coco as there is a country park behind it which G might like?


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello south coast ladies!  Yes, I'm up for lunch & a paddle on saturday.  
Katie - will you pm me with where to meet & how to get there??

Cheers - look forward to it.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Perfect, I'm going to head to Katie's place for about 10.30 and we'll make our way to the beach together - aiming to get there around 11ish

Rose/Dottie - you can either do the same, or meet at the beach. Let Katie know and she'll send directions

Plan is to spend the day out - stroll, lunch etc - so if you want a later start, no probs - come to the beach and text us and we'll let you know where we are  

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

No problem Rose - enjoy the time in New Jersey....sounds like too good an opportunity to miss  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi rose - sorry we're going to miss you but have a great time in the states!

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, so who stole the sun for this weekend!  Looking forward to a walk on the beach in the rain!
I've arranged to visit an old aunt in Southampton at 10am for a quick cup of tea so will drive down to Lepe beach from there & text one of you (i have Laura & Coco' numbers).  Hope to be there around 11-11.30.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Great, see you tomorrow Dottie...hopefully the sun will manage to show itself at some point - and if not, we can retire to a nearby coffee shop!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Just checked BBC weather - cloudy tommorrow but no rain apparently!! Monday is meant to be great though - typical!

See you tommorrow Dottie - I expect Laura and I won't be at the beach until 11 - 11.30 anyway, 

Coco - don't forget to pack the kite!

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankyou Laura, Coco and Dottie for a great day! Really enjoyed the walk and the lunch in Lyndhurst. Just had some ice cream to help my 'womb lining'!!!  

Love 
Katiexxx


----------

